# Tred....



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I came across this article, seems Tred is having trouble. http://sportfishingmag.com/news/news/ra ... 72054.html


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That sux.

I have always enjoyed his candor and no bullsh*t personality. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

-)O(- That is no good at all... Poor dude. Hope he is ok.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I think he is the ONLY twig flipper that I really ever liked.....


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

my favorite is the goofy little interlude he does during every episode...hahaha...what a goofball...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that realy sucks. I love watching his show. Hope every thing getts better for him.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Life is so fragile, Hes just fun to watch.and really doesn't have any fear when it comes to voicing his opinoins, Lets say one for him. It's really to bad..


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I think he is the ONLY twig flipper that I really ever liked.....


Ouch...poor ol Tex is on the outs huh?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

That's too bad, I didn't really enjoy his style or his show but that sucks to have something like that happen to you. Hope he can get well from it.

Mark


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I think he is the ONLY twig flipper that I really ever liked.....


I love you too butthead!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex you might have to go and take over his show for him if he can't keep it going. Come on now I know you can keep it good. Do some hunting in utah.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Not a chance!

I "had" a friend that wanted to film me taking animals in my top secret spots when he was getting his hunting movie business going and I told him to go pound sand. We're not friends any more, he divorced me.  :roll: I DON'T want to be a movie star.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Not a chance!
> 
> I "had" a friend that wanted to film me taking animals in my top secret spots when he was getting his hunting movie business going and I told him to go pound sand. We're not friends any more, he divorced me.  :roll: I DON'T want to be a movie star.


Just dont go to your spot. O i thought you where already a movie star.Dang I was told wrong.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

MarkM said:


> That's too bad, I didn't really enjoy his style or his show but that sucks to have something like that happen to you. Hope he can get well from it.
> 
> Mark


I agree.......


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Not a chance!
> 
> I "had" a friend that wanted to film me taking animals in my top secret spots when he was getting his hunting movie business going and I told him to go pound sand. We're not friends any more, he divorced me.  :roll: I DON'T want to be a movie star.


Are you sure this "film" was about hunting?? I don't want to know anything about your "secret spots"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My "spots" aren't secret any more thanks to Zimm.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope he see's the glass as half full and simply makes a twist to his current show. He is inspirational regardless of how extreme he is about the sport, and he has introduced a lot of people to our sport of hunting/fishing. Perhaps this is just another dynamic to "doing it the hard way."

-Duckholla


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I can see it now...

"Today I'm going after Polar Bear with my home made long bow and wooden arrows. I'll be getting around in my modified wheelchair with skis. Tomorrow I might be Polar Bear sh*t, but I don't care. I'm doing it the hard way, and like it or not, It's MY way!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Ahhh! he's just doing in it the hard way! The Brata Way!! who needs legs! .......hope he pulls threw!


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

guess he will have to make a home made crossbow.. and some shorter arrows :lol:


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

To tell you the truth I don't care for him, but I wish him well. That would suck and I'm sure he is miserable.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

3D4ME said:


> To tell you the truth I don't care for him, but I wish him well. That would suck and I'm sure he is miserable.


I heard that he was an a-hole in person...but it kind of goes well with the motif of his show. But yeah...hopefully he gets better...or at least is able to salvage some of his livelihood!!!


----------

